# openimageio verweigert das Bauen

## diabolusUmarov

Mahlzeit!

Ich versuche nun schon seit längerem openimageio zu bauen, scheitere aber immer kläglich daran und suche Hilfe.

Falls also jemand einen Tipp hat, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Hier ist das Buildlog -> https://pastebin.com/CG972ked

----------

## Josef.95

 *Auszug aus dem Pastebin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Package:    media-libs/openimageio-1.6.13
> 
> ...

 

Hi, klingt nach Bug 616090  *Bug Comment 0 wrote:*   

> Downgrading to opencv-3.1.0-r7 fixes the issue.

   Teste mal ob der Workaround hilft.

----------

## diabolusUmarov

Das habe ich versucht, aber diese Version von OpenCV streikt jetzt beim Bauen. Er würde die stdlib.h nicht finden. Vielleicht muss ich da aber auch nur auf eine frühere Version vom GCC schalten, dass muss ich noch ausprobieren.

----------

## ZappeL

Selbes Problem...

Das Problem tritt im Zusammenhang mit der types_c.h aus opencv auf. Bei mir stimmte das "#ifndef" nicht.

Patch: http://dpaste.com/3SW94BQ

shell:

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/media-libs/openimageio-1.6.13/

wget -O /etc/portage/patches/media-libs/openimageio-1.6.13/imagebufalgo_h.patch http://dpaste.com/3SW94BQ.txt
```

Danach neubauen und es sollte klappen. 

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## diabolusUmarov

Läuft deutlich besser, aber ist noch lange nicht am Ende des Bauens  :Sad: 

https://pastebin.com/7XzrTNX6

----------

## ZappeL

Reemerge mal bitte dev-libs/boost

```
emerge -1O dev-libs/boost
```

----------

